# My Trebex



## Pob (May 28, 2010)

This is my Trebex, 

   

Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

I was told when I bought it that it was mid forties. :huh:

Would this be about right?

Any other info would also be appreciated, as there's next to nothing on the net.

Thanks,

*Pob.*


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

1940s sounds about right.

It has shock protection but not Incabloc shock protection

It looks like a modified FHF calibre but I haven't spent any time trying to ID it

Looks for a balance **** shape that matches and check that the screw and jewel layout also matches


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's mine left to me by a great uncle, it was his 25? years service watch;




































it is 46mm x 39 inc crown and about 9mm thick, and a shot of movement and case markings;


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice watch Stefan, very dressy and understated, like it :yes:

Many of the modern designers should look at pieces like these, readable and does the job superbly!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Pob welcome,

The assay marks on the watch indicate Edinburgh 1946 this reliably dates the watch for you.

Both your and Stefans are great watches.

Regards steve


----------

